# Maurice Taylor - What He Brings To The Rockets



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Maurice Taylor, has received nothing but criticism lately and I feel that he has alot to offer the Rockets, both this year and in the future.

He can score big time. I followed his career in college and then with the Clippers and when he gets on a roll, he is very difficult to stop. He can hit the 15 foot jump shots, which many power forwards cannot do these days. When he gets the ball, he looks to score, be it in the post or outside the blocks.

He is a decent shooter at 46% from the field and likes to finish hard at the rim. When he gets the ball, he likes to score and will not give it up. But a good solid scorer like that, who can score inside, is what the Rockets really need, at this time.

The Rockets have their outside shooters in Francis, Mobley and Rice, they need complimentary inside scorers. The Rockets can look at mixing up the play, going inside to Taylor and Ming, or playing a predominantly perimeter based offensive attack led by Francis and Mobley.

Taylor has the ability to step out and hit jump shots. The defense need to guard him, in this regard. What this entails, is that the defensive power forward is now out of the key, which creates space for guys like Francis and Mobley to drive to the hole for easy layups and dunks. These guys are great one on one players, but need the space to operate. Taylor, because of his offense, will create defensive attention, from other teams, creating more offensive opportunities, for Francis and Mobley to go to work.

Granted and I agree, that Taylor lacks the passion for rebounding, but he is still only 26 this year and has still only had 4 years in the NBA, with his last year wiped out due to injury. He can develop into a banger if he has the desire to do so. He is close to 260 pounds and at 6"9, he has the potential to be a solid banger. But, he has yet to show this as yet. Maybe, Rudy can look to try and motivate him, to get better on the defensive end and look to work harder at both sides of his game.

The development of Griffin and Ming, into solid defensive players, in the future, might enable Taylor to play a sixth man role, like a Corliss Williamson. Taylor is a guy that can heat up very quickly and hit a high percentage of shots. He could come into the game hot and play against tired starters, or bench reserves. He can come in, with an offensive attitude and just look to score. Once again, the Rockets have really got no consistent low post scorers, at this point in time.

He is going to battle to get back into shape after his injury last year and needs to shed some pounds. Maybe the added competition of Griffin and Thomas, for the starting power forward spot, might light a fire in him, so that he comes out hard and be ready to produce.

He will not get as many touches, as he got with the Clippers, that is for sure. I mean I remember, both Taylor and Derek Anderson, being able to jack up as many shots as they liked, a few years ago with the Clippers. The offense will be based around the creation of Francis and Mobley and they will start the attack from the wings. But once again, the Rockets need to mix up their play and make the defense work. That answer, is the ability, to go inside and mix the offense up. Their best inside scorer, is Maurice Taylor. 

People can get into him and criticise him as much as they can, but he has a great deal of value to the Rockets. Sure he struggles on the defensive end, but who says that he can not improve that aspect of his game?? I agree that his contract is large, but he can play a vital role on the Rockets this year!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

What does Maurice Taylor bring to the Rockets ?

Good gunga I'd say 

Apart from that $8.5M a year of regret 

Why do the Rockets need this man ?

Eddie Griffin has a bunch more versatility than him - particularly on the defensive end of the floor and Kenny Thomas ( IMO ) is superior to him as well 

With these two you have your PF position locked down .

With Nachbar at the 3 - you really need an Ira Newble type of defender role player here and park Glen Rice and Mo T on the IR 

A forward rotation of Griffin.Thomas.Nachbar and Newble would work best

Ming and Cato at 5 is sweet 

Franchise, Cat , Mooch and Oscar works well

Maybe Mo T could be traded to Atlanta for Big Al and Ira - Atlanta seem to be in the market for marginal overpriced talent where names overshadow performance and results

Taylor is a bum


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------

